# china �� 国弹弓视频



## wangyue

http://103.31.74.163/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=695


----------



## wangyue

本来想多上传些的 可惜网络太慢


----------



## Spectre

能否请你用谷歌翻译和翻译英语发帖时？

甚至认为，这将有一些语法错误，你将有更多的应对所有的发布。


----------



## wangyue

我是中国弹弓玩家来学习经验。 顺便发现我们玩的传统弹弓
I am a Chinese spring player to learning experience. Discovered by the way we play the traditional slingshot


----------



## wangyue

我如果用翻译软件翻译成因为你们看不是会觉得别扭
If I use translation software to translate because you wouldn't it be weird


----------



## Lacumo

弹弓论坛欢迎您！
一定要使用 - translate.google.com
这将帮助我们理解你。

祝你好运，最好的问候。


----------



## Btoon84

欢迎到一个伟大的社会！


----------



## jazz

:iono:


----------



## squirrel squasher

I'm in my second year of Chinese and I don't understand this.


----------



## erlkonig

...


----------



## Imperial

:iono:


----------



## EddieCar

Bienvenido


----------



## J Stacy

Imperial . That was just what I was thinking !!


----------



## crane

顶！！！！！！！！！！


----------



## kenyaslinger

中國的語言是他媽的難！


----------

